# Sound software help



## TakeWalker (Sep 2, 2008)

This comes in two parts.

*Parte the Firste*:
So I use SoundForge 6.0 for music editing. If I get a music file that requires end silence trimming or equalizing, that's what I use. For whatever reason, the equalizer suddenly stopped working. As in, I go to the effects menu, hit EQ, hit "Graphic" and then... nothing.

It's possible that a restart is all that I require, but for the moment, can anyone suggest a decent program with equalizing capabilities? I don't mind just dealing with .wavs, mp3 support isn't necessary.

*Parte the Seconde*:
Something I've been meaning to ask for a while. I got myself a copy of FL Studio 8, which I think I feel most comfortable using, but it's almost useless to me because of one thing: there's no electric guitar. Can anyone recommend me where to get a good guitar VST? Is that the right term?


----------



## Aden (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I can help you with the first part: restart the program first, then the computer if that doesn't work. Sound software sometimes decides to be stubborn.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha, amazed none of the resident metalheads have jumped down you for suggesting virtual guitars. 

Personally i've found Reaper to be absolutely without parallel. For $50 you get not only the EQ you're after (parametric tho not graphic) but a heap of other goodies as well like high-quality pitch correction and pitch-shifting, etc. You also get the social boost of giving FL Studio the arse and moving onto a more grown-up sequencer. 

There's a VSTi called Slayer made by reFX for the purpose of sounding guitarry but i'm not sure how good it is. Product page is here: http://refx.com/?lang=en&page=products/slayer2/summary

If you're looking for a good free guitar distortion, you can hunt down SimulAnalog GuitarSuite or even better Voxengo Boogex. Both are Googlable.


----------



## Aden (Sep 10, 2008)

kurreltheraven said:


> Haha, amazed none of the resident metalheads have jumped down you for suggesting virtual guitars.



Nah, I know how it is. Once I get my recording to where I'm happy with, though, I'd be more than happy to offer to play things for others.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, this is entirely for demo purposes, to work out instrumentation and so forth. I ain't planning to release a CD from anything but a band. :|

And thank you, Kurrel! I'm glad you took the time to find my little thread.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 11, 2008)

Aden said:


> Once I get my recording to where I'm happy with, though, I'd be more than happy to offer to play things for others.



So long as you're still heeding that Bill Hicks quote above your icon, at least you'll be making good music of your own.


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2008)

kurreltheraven said:


> So long as you're still heeding that Bill Hicks quote above your icon, at least you'll be making good music of your own.



I'll let you guys be the judge when I start submitting stuff.


----------

